# Need a condo for a week



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

I need a condo for a week , june ,july, or aug. if u have something availiable let me know. anywhere from gulf shores to destin preferable on gulf. Thanks


----------



## ManSnorkle (Jul 18, 2012)

Call Navarre Properties at 800-936-1312. or go to their website. http://www.navarrelistings.com/

Ive used them multiple times when family has come down. We've done mostly tower condos, but a few times when the group got really big we got some of the bigger houses they have. 

Only downfall to some of the houses - no pool. Really only matters if you have kids. 

But hey you'll be at the beach. So...

Tell them Rich Port referred you if you decide to book. Maybe I'll get a discount next time i book.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

www.BeautifulBeachCondos.com
Owner rents direct
Kris Bishop is the name.
Call him at 205-908-4792
Tell him Hugh Jorgan sent ya...


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

A friend of mine has a breathtaking gulf front condo on perdido key sleeps 8 comfortable not sure on the availability her name is Donna # 450-7212


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

If the above info fails to provide accommodations, there is always www.VRBO.com

http://www.vrbo.com
Vacation rentals by owner


----------



## lxa690 (Oct 22, 2009)

My family owns http://www.perdidokeyflorida.com and Perdido Key Resort Management out in Perdido Key. Give me a call at 850-492-9999 if you want to stay in Perdido Key. JD


----------



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Guys...


----------

